# Default Avatars Removed



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2016)

Just a quick note - I have today disabled all the "default" avatars from the system. They are mainly the art and IP of other companies, and while I don't think it's an issue, it's better to be safe than sorry.

This doesn't affect custom avatars, only the ones EN World provides. If you have the ability to set a custom avatar, this does not change anything - just carry on as normal.

(Since I'm doing avatar stuff, I will also be making sure that the system is correctly removing all permissions from expired subscriptions; there's been a bug with that for a long time, and it's long past time to fix it!)

Sorry, folks!


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 3, 2016)

So, can we upload our own avatars? Because I've been trying JPG's and GIF's, but none of them work.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2016)

Imaculata said:


> So, can we upload our own avatars? Because I've been trying JPG's and GIF's, but none of them work.




Custom avatars have always been a subscriber feature. You can subscribe here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Custom avatars have always been a subscriber feature. You can subscribe here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php




Up until a day or two ago, I had a custom avatar, and I have never been a subscriber. (See screenshot below)

Now my avatar is gone, and it will not let me upload anything.

So was I "accidentally" allowed to upload a custom avatar? *confused*

This is NOT a complaint. Just a request for clarification. 




​


----------



## Rune (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah. My 100% definitely custom (as in, drawn by me) avatar is missing too. How do I get it back?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2016)

Tellarian, you shouldn't have been able to upload a custom avatar. That wasn't intentional! 

Rune, is it not letting you upload it again? Mine is a custom avatar I uploaded myself, and it's still there. You're showing as a silver subscriber, so you should be fine.*Save**Save*​


----------



## Rune (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't remember how. But it's back, now.


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 4, 2016)

So, non-subscribers can no longer have an avatar, now?

That's ... rather lame.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2016)

Jhaelen said:


> So, non-subscribers can no longer have an avatar, now?
> 
> That's ... rather lame.




I am pretty lame. It's a well known thing about me.  Just ask anyone!

I might get some default ones made up based on IP that I own, rather than the Star Wars, LotR, Simpsons etc. ones which were there. Low priority though - we still have a lot of broken bugs to squish post-crash.


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 5, 2016)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] I did notice a hiccup. After my old avatar was lost, I tried uploading my personal avatar, a resized photo of myself (81 kb JPEG, 300 x 339 pixels), and ENWorld gave me the vBulletin message: *Unable to save image.* I tried reseting the field, and redoing it, and same error message.


----------



## Jester David (Oct 5, 2016)

Ahhh. I had wondered. I let my subscription lapse when I started doing En5ider instead. Although I seem to recall having a custom avatar long before that.


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 5, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I might get some default ones made up based on IP that I own, rather than the Star Wars, LotR, Simpsons etc. ones which were there.



That would be great. I understand there are higher priorities, though.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Oct 10, 2016)

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] I did notice a hiccup. After my old avatar was lost, I tried uploading my personal avatar, a resized photo of myself (81 kb JPEG, 300 x 339 pixels), and ENWorld gave me the vBulletin message: *Unable to save image.* I tried reseting the field, and redoing it, and same error message.



Is it perhaps failing because you are too handsome?


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sunseeker (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, I guess that answers my question and wow that is incredibly lame.


----------



## TBeholder (Nov 4, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Custom avatars have always been a subscriber feature. You can subscribe here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php



 Yet rather that having this line and link in the relevant profile page, the option is enabled, but doesn't work.
There's milking for trifles, and then there's a woodpecker hammering at a concrete lamppost.


----------

